# Hi all. New to the forum and looking for advice



## tracybabe (Jul 6, 2011)

Myself, my husband along with our 11 year old daughter are looking to relocate to mainland spain. However, we are not sure where to relocate to. We were thinking of Murcia??.


----------



## jeremyh (Mar 31, 2011)

*welcome*

Hello,

Yeah murcia is a nice place to live in Spain. Can i ask why Spain. I mean there are other cities also.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tracybabe said:


> Myself, my husband along with our 11 year old daughter are looking to relocate to mainland spain. However, we are not sure where to relocate to. We were thinking of Murcia??.


hi & welcome - I've moved you to 'Spain'

have a good read & then start firing away with as many questions as you like!


----------



## lauren89 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey 

Any reason for mainland spain? I was thinking the same when i joined and posted the other day. Will you be looking for work out here? Or are you a lucky 1 who doesnt need to? As if you are every1 will tell you as they did me how bad the work situation is in spain, but i got told from some1 who lives on the canary islands that the economic climate there is alot better than mainland spain and the unemployment rate has been going down for the last 6 months...if i remember correctly.

Lauren x


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Here are some threads that you, Lauren, and any other Spain hopeful's might want to take a look at.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-spain/70921-wanting-move-almeria-malaga.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/80872-why-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ain/26298-we-want-move-spain-please-help.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...g-spain/56434-do-you-want-emigrate-spain.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ing-thread-contains-bad-news-about-spain.html

Plenty of reading - and plenty to think about


----------



## tracybabe (Jul 6, 2011)

*thank you....!*



xabiachica said:


> hi & welcome - I've moved you to 'Spain'
> 
> have a good read & then start firing away with as many questions as you like!


Wud love to move to mainland Spain but a huge bit pessimistic? My husband has taken redundancy from local council after 30 years of service n we have no mortgage. now but my HUGE concern is our 11 yr old daughter...
Looking for really gd school that doesn't cost a fortune..
2 many questions yet? lol xx


----------



## tracybabe (Jul 6, 2011)

*Hi Lauren*



lauren89 said:


> Hey
> 
> Any reason for mainland spain? I was thinking the same when i joined and posted the other day. Will you be looking for work out here? Or are you a lucky 1 who doesnt need to? As if you are every1 will tell you as they did me how bad the work situation is in spain, but i got told from some1 who lives on the canary islands that the economic climate there is alot better than mainland spain and the unemployment rate has been going down for the last 6 months...if i remember correctly.
> 
> Lauren x


Well where m I gonna start? lol. Always thot mainland spain woz cheaper living, but having done some recent research, seemingly its not??!!
I will defo b looking for some sort of employment... I am presently a Pharmacy Manager/ Accredited Checking Technician??!! My husband is a Driving Instructor and we r both mastering ( sorry! trying to master the language!!!! lmao) xx :juggle:


----------



## tracybabe (Jul 6, 2011)

*hi jeremyh*



jeremyh said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yeah murcia is a nice place to live in Spain. Can i ask why Spain. I mean there are other cities also.


TBH.. Don't really know. Always fancied Murcia but then again always fancied Puerto Benus. lol! Wud really like to re locate but am defo worried incase I cant get work and we r left with no money n struggling??!!! Think that mainland spain is only 2.5 hrs from home n if we have 2 we cud b bk. Major advice plz!!!????:juggle:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

tracybabe said:


> TBH.. Don't really know. Always fancied Murcia but then again always fancied Puerto Benus. lol! Wud really like to re locate but am defo worried incase I cant get work and we r left with no money n struggling??!!! Think that mainland spain is only 2.5 hrs from home n if we have 2 we cud b bk. Major advice plz!!!????:juggle:


Come over for a holiday/fact finding mission and then have a think. It isnt the easy option to live here, its a harsh country, but its great if you do have an income. So come and see for yourselves if you can make it or not, cos its not cheap to move here and then have to move back again

Jo xxx


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

Don't come if you will have to rely on finding work to live. Too many have made the mistake of coming here on a whim and expecting to just _'pick up something'_ to get an income. It doesn't work like that any more....well, not unless you want to work about 70 hours a week and get paid with a bowl of peanuts.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

tracybabe said:


> TBH.. Don't really know. Always fancied Murcia but then again always fancied Puerto Benus. lol! Wud really like to re locate but am defo worried incase I cant get work and we r left with no money n struggling??!!! Think that mainland spain is only 2.5 hrs from home n if we have 2 we cud b bk. Major advice plz!!!????:juggle:


It is 99% certain you won't find work. 
As someone on this forum once posted to a would-be bar-purchasing British immigrant:
'Come to Spain and spend all the money you have on a fabulous holiday in a five star hotel. Dine on the finest food and wines. Spend your days sipping cocktails by your hotel pool. Then at least you can say when the money's gone you enjoyed spending it'.
Some people will tell you to come over...what have you got to lose?
Unless you know the person's individual circumstances -family and job history, financial situation etc. - that kind of advice is imo irresponsible.
You need to see for yourself on a fact-finding trip and most importantly to remember that holidays and every-day life are totally different experiences.


----------



## pladecalvo (Aug 11, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> ..... remember that holidays and every-day life are totally different experiences.


Wise words there. I think too many people come over thinking it will be one long holiday sitting by their pool and drinking cold beer. The reality of actually living here as opposed to being on holiday, as most of us have found out, is somewhat different. Holidays don't involve trying to get things done, dealing with bureaucracy, dealing with companies like Telefonica and Iberdrola paying your taxes etc and struggling with the language at the same time.


----------

